# Do me a favour



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are a homeowner and or pay the gas bill, just have a look at the meter reading since your last bill, I have used 112 units in a month 
Thinks February bill is going to be astronomical


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

all i know is ive gone through £45 in 12 days


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh dont last Feb mashed my gas bill into the ground....Normally budget for £75 a 1/4 on Gas....ended up being close to £170...but in all fairness we did have the heating on all the time....probably be the same in March when my next bill is....just as well I have started saving!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rsskwil said:


> all i know is ive gone through £45 in 12 days


My rough calculation was that xmas and boxing day I used £5 each day , today looks similar, not so bad on it's own but 90 days of weather like this and it ain't looking pretty


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Oh dont last Feb mashed my gas bill into the ground....Normally budget for £75 a 1/4 on Gas....ended up being close to £170...but in all fairness we did have the heating on all the time....probably be the same in March when my next bill is....just as well I have started saving!!


Between Sep 08 and March 09 my gas bills totalled just over £500


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I put on a jumper before I resort to putting the heating on. My brother on the other hand prefers to walk around in a vest and shorts in the middle of winter with the heating turned on all day.

The electricity bill on the other hand....4 computers and as well as Sky, 2 TV's, sound system, Xbox etc...the British Gas "estimate" was 1/4 of what I had actually used the last time around.


----------

